# [KDE] No puedo leer USB, si como Root

## Pablo S. Barrera

Buenas!

Actualice a KDE 4.6.2 y estoy teniendo bastantes problemas.

Uno de ellos es que pongo un pen drive y solo el root lo puede leer, el usuario standart no. Lei las guias y creo tener todo bien, solo es que no se como cambiarlo.

Este error me da cuando quiero abrirlo en modo grafico

```
Se produjo un error mientras se accedía a «NIKON D3100», el sistema respondió: org.freedesktop.UDisks.Error.PermissionDenied: Not Authorized
```

Segui esta guia sin exito

```
http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-858965-highlight-.html
```

Otra cuestion es que cuando arrojo el comando $ck-list-sessions 

No obtengo nada! 

Gracias de antemano y espero puedan ayudar

----------

## pelelademadera

kde 4.6.2 a mi parecer solo empeoro... lo unico que mejoro que viene desde la 4.6.* es que cuando necesitas entrar como root te pida el pass y no necesites abrir la app con kdesu... despues empeoro en todo sentido, mas lento, para abrir el applet de ho y el kmix se queda el sistema unos segundos.... con un i3 y con mi actual pc, un i7 930 @ 4.1 ghz.... me parece que algo anda mal.

pero ya se va a arreglar.

te comento asi por arriba los grupos a los que pertenezco y asi anda... y chequea si tenes udev en sysinit.

no tenes que estar mas en plugdev, solo en usb es suficiente para usar pendrives y dispositivos externos onda camaras y telefonos.

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Gracias Pelado, 

Estaba en plugdev y que me quite. Lo demas esta igual que como me comentas.

De hal a udisk y es un parto

```
pablo@LinuxAlPoder ~ $ udisks --mount /dev/sdc1

Mount failed: Not Authorized

```

¿Hay alguna guia? ¿Algo que me oriente que verificar?

Gracias de nuevo y me pone mal Gentoo no tenga una guia, tal vez cada vez seamos menos, no se, pero antes habia guias para todo.

----------

## pelelademadera

tenes la use udev en xorg no?

hal no deberias tenerlo mas en el sistema directamente usando kde.

en mi caso:

udisks --enumerate

 *Quote:*   

> pelo-pc pelo # udisks --enumerate
> 
> /org/freedesktop/UDisks/devices/sdd
> 
> /org/freedesktop/UDisks/devices/sdc1
> ...

 

/org/freedesktop/UDisks/devices/sdd es un telefono con tarjeta...

creo que el error esta en xorg-server y no en kde ni udisk

usa solo la flag udev, xorg-server-10* tiene solo udev, sacaron hal y todo el resto.

por lo que "google", parece que no tenes consolekit activada... no chequee que paquetes la usa, pero kdm la tiene activada en mi caso, y kdelibs polcykit activada

----------

## cameta

La actualizacion a KDE 4.6 es delicada. 

Yo he seguido la guia en inglés que hay en la documentación.  Sino se hace esto puede ocurrir todo tipo de cosas raras.

----------

## cameta

Comprueba que tu usuario este en el grupo usb por si acaso.

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Cameta gracas. Estoy en USB, me saque de Plugdev que tambien estaba. 

Voy a ver la guia en ingles. 

Pelado lo que me decis es que ponga udev en INPUT_DIVECES del make.conf? No estoy con la maquina ahora. Tengo evdev en INPUT_DIVECES. 

Voy a hacer ese cambio y recompilar xorg, lo cual va a ser un parto. Les parece? 

Gracias de nuevo a ambos!

----------

## pelelademadera

no, en input_devices solo la vga y evdev

el tema es la flag udev en xorg, y consolekit en el resto del sistema.

o sea, agregala al make.conf y de ultima sacala en paquetes que no te interese, o al revez, activala en todo lo relacionado con kde

----------

## cameta

En plugdev tu usuario ha de estar.

----------

## pelelademadera

no debe estar en plugdev...

es un grupo que era creado por hal, que no se usa mas

----------

## cameta

Pues se ve que se ha quedado mi usuario en ese grupo, a pesar de haber eliminado HAL.  :Shocked: 

----------

## opotonil

Yo apostaria por consolekit y polkit en este caso mas por el segundo.

Tambien hubiera jurado que el grupo plugdev era cosa de hal pero me lo cargue al instalar kde-4.6, cuando hal me dejo de ser necesario, y mirando ahora veo que algun ebuild me lo ha creado otra vez... Cuando instale kde-4.6 estaba masked puede que algun ebuild no estubiera aun correctamente actualizado. Hay que decir que mi usuario no esta en el grupo plugdev y funciona todo sin problemas.

Salu2.

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Compañeros.

Les muestro:

```

LinuxAlPoder pablo # emerge -av xorg-server

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.9.5  USE="ipv6 nptl udev xorg -dmx -doc -kdrive -minimal -static-libs -tslib" 0 kB
```

xorg-server esta compilado con udev. 

make.conf:

```
CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

USE="3dnow 64bit X aac alsa cdda cdr consolekit cups custom-optimization dbus

     dhcpcd dvd dvdr embedded encode extras ffmpeg firefox firefox3 flac java

     jpeg kde lame lastfm lm_sensors lzma mad mmx mp3 mp3tunes mp4 mpeg mpg123

     networkmanager nvidia ogg opengl pdf png policykit qt3support radius

     rdesktop rdp semantic-desktop sensord sql sse sse2 sse3 ssse3 svg tiff

     udev usb vnc wav webkit wifi win32 wma xvid zip -bluetooth -gnome -gtk -hal"

CCACHE_SIZE="2G"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel nvidia"

LINGUAS="es es_AR"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.localhost.net.ar/ ftp://mirrors.localhost.net.ar/pub/mirrors/gentoo/ http://gentoo.c3sl.ufpr.br/"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.br.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync8.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

```

rc-status:

```
LinuxAlPoder pablo # rc-status

Runlevel: default

 dbus                                                                                                                           [  started  ]

 net.eth0                                                                                                                       [  started  ]

 nfsmount                                                                                                                       [  started  ]

 netmount                                                                                                                       [  started  ]

 syslog-ng                                                                                                                      [  started  ]

 udev-postmount                                                                                                                 [  started  ]

 dvd                                                                                                                            [  started  ]

 consolekit                                                                                                                     [  started  ]

 local                                                                                                                          [  started  ]

Dynamic Runlevel: hotplugged

 net.eth0                                                                                                                       [  started  ]

Dynamic Runlevel: needed

 udev-mount                                                                                                                     [  started  ]

 sysfs                                                                                                                          [  started  ]

 xdm-setup                                                                                                                      [  started  ]

 rpc.statd                                                                                                                      [  started  ]

Dynamic Runlevel: manual

```

¿Uds que tienen en este fichero?

/etc/polkit-1/localauthority.conf.d/50-localauthority.conf

Yo tengo esto:

```
[Configuration]

AdminIdentities=unix-user:0 
```

En este foro dice de hacer un cambio.. pero no se.. 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6549532.html

Gracias de nuevo.

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Lo arregle haciendo esto

```
/etc/polkit-1/localauthority.conf.d/50-localauthority.conf

[Configuration]

AdminIdentities=unix-group:wheel

/etc/polkit-1/localauthority/50-local.d/11-my-polkit-udisks.pkla

[udisks full access]

Identity=unix-user:<your username>

Action=org.freedesktop.udisks.*

ResultAny=yes

```

No me pregunten porque pero anda!!!

Aca el link 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-858965-postdays-0-postorder-asc-start-25.html

Gracias por la ayuda, lo dejo abierto unos dias por si quieren agregar algo al tema, la verdad que esta arreglado pero no entiendo como eso iba a aparecer ahi de la nada. Me gustaria saber, por curiosidad si uds tienen alguno de esos ficheros como se muestra... da bronca tambien que la solucion cueste tanto, y que busquen uds y yo una solucion logica al asunto, un error o algo y se arregle asi.

----------

## cameta

```
# Configuration file for the PolicyKit Local Authority.

#

# DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE, it will be overwritten on update.

#

# See the pklocalauthority(8) man page for more information

# about configuring the Local Authority.

#

[Configuration]

AdminIdentities=unix-user:0
```

Yo la tengo así.

----------

## pelelademadera

 *Quote:*   

> pelo@pelo-pc ~ $ cat /etc/polkit-1/localauthority.conf.d/50-localauthority.conf 
> 
> # Configuration file for the PolicyKit Local Authority.
> 
> #
> ...

 

----------

